# poor thing-Our new pet/RIP Squeakers



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was coming home today I noticed on one of the balcony's a raccoon, and he was knocking a small cage around. I am so scared of raccoons so I kinda slithered down the road, but then I noticed there were two small white mice in the cage. I panicked knocked on their door another door nothing, went to my apartment freaked out then went back out front. The raccoon was still working at the cage. Finally I went and asked the guy painting the building and after he finally understood me he came over to help. He chased the raccoon but by then he had got one of the mice. I told him to check that I had seen two in there. Sure enough the other was still there and alive. The raccoon started back but the guy had grabbed the cage and I took it home. I then wrote a note and said that one was here the other did not make it. Here is a pic of the little sweety. She looks so bad and the cage is just nasty. In a way I hope they don't come to claim it. All that was in the cage was a few toilet paper rolls and bedding (of coarse food and water) So I made her (??) a little house outa a tea box and filled it with some paper towel shreds. Here she is.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The raccoon would have made a better pet, those guys are really smart brats.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id love a pet raccoon tbh
knew a girl that had one as a pet when i was growing up and she even had it toilet trained


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello you two must be cause you guys are men lol kidding. My story is not a pet raccoon, its this poor baby mouse and his even more poor friend. But yah raccoons are so interesting to watch (Not ripping apart a mouse though)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a lab rat to me.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i saw one make a crow really mad by taking a nap in its nest  he prolly ate the eggs first too lol.
have you seen the youtubes of ppl feeding mice to arowana? mice have a rough life lol, between lab testing and being at the lower end of the food chain :/


effox said:


> looks like a lab rat to me.


it does actually


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's such a nice humane gesture you've done. I'm proud of ya, OCD!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow chris, that is a fierce rabid raccoon....wouldn't want to run into one like that walking at night!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't want to run into any anywhere, anyhow, anytime. lol I am petrified of raccoons.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

That was so nice of you to rescue little helpless caged mouse. She so cute! If the other one was a boy, you may end up with lot more than just one!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I get myself into trouble rescuing things though lol. I hope not that would not be good times.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im sure you could find a snake/lizzard/monster fish keeper to take the pinky's off your hands if that happened


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

im surprised they had the mice outside.its too cold for them. our brave candy...racoons can be scary especially if they r protecting something.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> that's such a nice humane gesture you've done. I'm proud of ya, OCD!


WOW ..10 posts and this is the best said one !!!

I will second that ...Because of you one air breathing critters of God is still alive. Poor little guy ...imagine watching a bear come and eat your buddy while locked in a cage..!!! 
Poor little guys...left out on the patio to boot. 
Don't ask me what should happen to the person that allowed that.
Low on the food chain or not if you get ANYTHING for a pet IT deserves the best treatment and conditions.You OWE it to them.
WAY TO GO GIRL!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

AW soo cute.. I think it looks like a gerbal.. if you want i can see if my buddy will take it if you dont want to keep it.. he has a bunch of pet gerbals in a 3 story cage.. they are very well taken care of...

kudos of helping the little critter.. 

and dont give it back.. that would be unfair to the gerbal as that is neglect leaving them outside


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Good for you for saving a poor little cutie like that, and for overcoming your fear of raccoons to do it! I'm sure she/he is VERY grateful to you, and is probably already appreciating being treated so well by you. I hope the owners don't bother contacting you - sounds like she was not really wanted anyway. Who leaves them out on their porch at this time of year?!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone BUT the real hero is the painter guy. I just stood by and sobbed lol. If it wasn't for him willing to help I would have done nothing I bet, never know though. So far she is doing good and best of all they have not come to claim her yet. I just have to last till 6:00pm tonight. Then I will be at the meeting all night and if they come after that I am going to say sorry. You never came soon enough and she had no food so I took her to the SPCA. Upon closer inspection I relized that she had no food just a few sun chips in the cage. Last night and this morning she got carrots, celery, cat food and some oats. She sat there and ate for about an hour poor girl. Tonight I will be cleaning the cage and getting her into better conditions. 
Thanks to some friends/members she will be getting some goodies tonight. And most important food and clean bedding. If they don't come then she will get whatever eles she needs. I have been slowly trying to get her comfortable with me (but I assume she is just as nervous as I am, she might bite me ekkk) Will keep everyone posted and thanks for all the support and ugly rabid looking raccoon pics lol.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Thanks everyone BUT the real hero is the painter guy. I just stood by and sobbed lol. If it wasn't for him willing to help I would have done nothing I bet, never know though. So far she is doing good and best of all they have not come to claim her yet. I just have to last till 6:00pm tonight. Then I will be at the meeting all night and if they come after that I am going to say sorry. You never came soon enough and she had no food so I took her to the SPCA. Upon closer inspection I relized that she had no food just a few sun chips in the cage. Last night and this morning she got carrots, celery, cat food and some oats. She sat there and ate for about an hour poor girl. Tonight I will be cleaning the cage and getting her into better conditions.
> Thanks to some friends/members she will be getting some goodies tonight. And most important food and clean bedding. If they don't come then she will get whatever eles she needs. I have been slowly trying to get her comfortable with me (but I assume she is just as nervous as I am, she might bite me ekkk) Will keep everyone posted and thanks for all the support and ugly rabid looking raccoon pics lol.


I have a large bag of carefresh ultra premium bedding if you want it, its really good stuff, I think its 50L as my black bear hamster passed away on the weekend at 2.5 years  and I will not be needing it.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I am sorry to hear that Summit. What a good age though. I would love it but you are so far away. I am not so so if we will be heading that way soon. Are you coming this way anytime?? Thank you for the offer.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that Summit. What a good age though. I would love it but you are so far away. I am not so so if we will be heading that way soon. Are you coming this way anytime?? Thank you for the offer.


I work in poco, or I will probly be coming down that way in a couple weeks, I also have a log cabin, some log bridges, and a hand made wooden second floor with wooden parrot ladders to fit a 30 gallon tank if your interested. I will let you know when I am heading down that way, or PM me if your coming my way.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, what a story! Good for you, OCD Fishies, for not just turning your back. That took guts and quick thinking, knocking on doors and then enlisting the painter. If not for you, both mice would have been lunch. 

I'd love to know how this turns out!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok guys the guy came by today, but I told him that I had already taken her to the SPCA. He replied with oh thats even better. So basicaly he didn't want them.
Me and George were just on our way to Mr.Pets anyways lol. 
So here is the cage she was in when we got her.








And here is her new home and her name is Isla (EYE -la) Right now her daddy is trying to get her out of the cage and she ain't haven it lol. Ok just had a scare almost had a run away mouse, she got out but that got we got her.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice condo unit!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Awww, what a nice upgrade. She is one lucky mousey!!  I'm glad you saved her, and am somehow not surprised the previous owner didn't "care" to have her back  ... but glad she's in a MUCH better & loving home now!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

should have punched him out.. that is no way to treat an animal not even a rodent.. lack of animal husbandry.. hope he dosent have any more "pets"


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww - good on you for rescuing her 

She is definitely a mouse, not a rat or gerbil. Are you sure on sex? This might help, mice are easy to sex.

Here is a link to pictures on sexing your mouse: (NOT my site but has excellent pics!!)

Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well everyone, Sad to say but our Squeakers passed on yesterday. A few months ago I noticed that she had a mammary tumor. We had a good run, and she was a little spoiled brat. RIP my little Sqeakers, we will miss you. May you run free and play with all the others.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

aww.sorry to hear candy. Its funny how we can come to love even the smallest of creatures.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

What a grand story - she was lucky to have been found and looked after by the likes of you. They really are family aren't they? RIP Squeakers.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear hun...but she is in heaven running around with her lil homies...stress and disease free...hugs to you n G.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, Candy. Squeakers was lucky to be rescued by you. I remember her incredible story well. She probably had a long life for a mouse. You really do go the extra mile for all your pets. 

How is your ferret?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

effox said:


>


thats how the racoon looked when i smoked it with a golf ball


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We had a family of ***** in my shed out back. A pellet gun and some moth balls later, no more *****. Hate them. Even worth getting a visit from the RCMP about shooting ***** with the pellet gun. Fortunately, the officer had his own problems with a raccoon so he was completely sympathetic. Even offered tips of his own to get rid of them.

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Squeakers Candy. I'm sure he went peacefully after getting a couple more months of a better life thanks to you. RIP Squeakers!


----------

